# mechanische Tastatur mit flachen Tasten



## gurkenbeat (30. Juli 2013)

Hi,
gibt es eine mechanische Tastatur mit flachen Tasten, media tasten (lauter leiser lied vor & zurück) und beleuchtung ?

habe eine von Cherry gefunden allerdings ist die nicht beleuchtet.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (30. Juli 2013)

Razer BlackWidow Ultimate 2013 | | Razer™ | For Gamers. By Gamers.™

kuck dir die mal an...


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. Juli 2013)

Mechanische Tastaturen da ist bestimmt eine für Dich dabei 

@überMir: Die Razer hat keine flachen Tasten!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKOTFmoVtlg Wie man ja im Video sehen kann

€dit: Die von mir verlinkten Tastaturen haben auch nur hohe Tastenkappen


----------



## gurkenbeat (30. Juli 2013)

hab ich mir angeKuckt 
aber sind doch normale tasten höhen, mag das wie z.b. bei der microsoft sidewinder x4, ein bisschen notebook ähnlich. 
ansonsten gefällt die mir schon ganz gut.


----------



## JackA (30. Juli 2013)

Nein gibt es nicht.
Es existiert nur eine Mecha mit flachen Tasten und das ist das MX Board von Cherry.
Alle anderen vor allem beleuchteten, die mir bekannt sind, haben hohe Tastenkappen


----------



## gurkenbeat (30. Juli 2013)

schade eigentlich, ist vll. was in planung ?


----------



## Kerkilabro (30. Juli 2013)

Hab hier einen echt genialen Erklärbär Test zu mechanischen Tastaturen von Toms Hardware gefunden
Mechanische Tastaturen: Marketinghype oder Wunderwaffe? Theorie, Praxis und 5 Tastaturen im Härtetest - Einführung und Überblick 
Ist auf jeden Fall sehens- sowie lesenswert


----------



## biosmanager (30. Juli 2013)

Die einzigen mechanischen Switches, die ich kenne, die halbhohe Tasten ermöglichen, sind Cherry ML und die alten Cherry M8, wobei du von denen garantiert nichts Modernes bekommen wirst.
MLs sind auch nur bei Cherry-eigenen Tastaturen der G84-Serie verbaut.
Wenn sich Mechas in den nächsten Jahren noch mehr durchsetzen wird man sicher noch Switches für low-profile Caps zu sehen bekommen.
Aktuell ist dieser Markt aber sehr klein.


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2013)

Die Cherry G84 haben auch flache Tasten mit Cherry ML Schaltern aber beleuchtet gibt es die auch nicht.



> Die einzigen mechanischen Switches, die ich kenne, die halbhohe Tasten ermöglichen, sind Cherry ML und die alten Cherry M8, wobei du von denen garantiert nichts Modernes bekommen wirst.


 
Es gibt durchaus noch einige andere flache mechanische Schalter aber abgesehen von den Cherry ML sind mir keine bekannt, die in den letzten 10 Jahren noch produziert worden wären.

Natürlich kann man aber auch etwa Cherry MX mit flachen Tastenkappen ausstatten (siehe Cherry MX Board 3.0). Auf diese Idee ist aber anscheinend noch kein anderer Hersteller gekommen.


----------



## belugma (30. Juli 2013)

Soweit mir bekannt gibt es keine mit flachen Tasten, aber mit einer QPad mit normalen Tasten würdest du auch nichts falsch machen


----------



## biosmanager (30. Juli 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus noch einige andere flache mechanische Schalter



Mir sind noch die ganzen ALPS low-profile Schalter bekannt und sowas Exotisches wie MEI-Switches, gesehen hab ich die aber noch an keiner Tastatur.



Superwip schrieb:


> Auf diese Idee ist aber anscheinend noch kein anderer Hersteller gekommen.



Schade eigentlich, bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal ein paar MX Caps "absägen" und schauen wie das Ganze dann aussieht.
Yey, noch ein bevorstehendes Modding-Projekt...


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2013)

> Mir sind noch die ganzen ALPS low-profile Schalter bekannt und sowas Exotisches wie MEI-Switches, gesehen hab ich die aber noch an keiner Tastatur.


 
Die Topre Short-throw sind auch ein schönes Beispiel für sehr flache mechanische Tasten, sie werden nichtmehr hergestellt, Tastaturen mit diesen Schaltern wurden nur in Japan verkauft. Die MEI Schalter sind soweit ich weiß nicht großartig flach dafür aber angeblich sehr schlecht.

NMB Hi-Tek Schalter sind auch relativ flach. Beleuchtet gibt es die aber nicht und sie sind ziemlich selten. Aber wirklich gut wie ich als Besitzer einer NMB RT8755+ bestätigen kann.



> Schade eigentlich, bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal ein paar MX Caps "absägen" und schauen wie das Ganze dann aussieht.


 
Was genau soll das bringen? flacher machst du die Tasten dadurch nicht. Das Ziel ist es ja die Spalten zwischen den Tasten zu verkleinern sodass die Tasten in ungedrücktem Zustand eine mehr oder weniger homogene Fläche bilden.

Mit einem 3D Drucker könnte man natürlich versuchen entsprechende Tasten zu bauen aber ansonsten sehe ich da keine Möglichkeit.


----------



## biosmanager (30. Juli 2013)

Stimmt, das habe ich gar nicht bedacht. Es würde sich halt mehr oder weniger auf das Tippgefühl auswirken. Wahrscheinlich wäre aber eher unangenehm. 
Obwohl ich eh nicht verstehen kann, warum man freiwillig mit flachen Tasten arbeiten will. Naja, ist halt Geschmackssache.
Das mit dem 3D-Druck ist auch ne nette Idee, ich kenne aber niemanden, der so ein Teil besitzt und wüsste auch sonst nicht, wo ich das fertigen könnte.
Da sich aber flache Schalter einer großen Beliebtheit erfreuen, sehe ich da noch Potenzial für mechanische Tastaturen.


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2013)

> und wüsste auch sonst nicht, wo ich das fertigen könnte.


 
Shapeways - Make, buy, and sell products with 3D Printing
3D Printing Service i.materialise | Home

Gibt noch einen Haufen Alternativen.


----------



## biosmanager (30. Juli 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Shapeways - Make, buy, and sell products with 3D Printing
> 3D Printing Service i.materialise | Home
> 
> Gibt noch einen Haufen Alternativen.



Ich meinte jetzt "selbermachen" in Form von vor dem Gerät stehen und nicht von nem Online-Shop anfertigen lassen.
Wär aber auch ne gute Idee. Werde mir mal Gedanken machen.
Weißt du zufällig gängige Abstände zwischen Scissor-Switch-Tasten oder anderen low-profile Systemen?


----------



## Superwip (30. Juli 2013)

Zahlen kann ich dir da nicht nennen aber die alleine wären wohl auch nicht hilfreich.


----------



## OctoCore (31. Juli 2013)

Eben... im Grunde hat sich bei PC-Tastaturen weitgehend das 19mm-Raster etabliert, unabhängig von der Tastentechnik.
Sonderfälle und Notebooks mal außen vor gelassen.


----------

